# My favorite artist is :-



## speedingslug (May 19, 2006)

Hello

I've been making a site about fantasy art.
I love reading so one day started to contact the illusrators and built up a site to show a few of their works and where to find their home address.
http://www.speedingslug.com

plus links to many other art sites.  


So tell me you favorite artist :- 

As a Cover artist I like *Keith Parkinson*


----------



## Kettricken (May 19, 2006)

My favourite fantasy-artist I think of right now: John Howe. I like his use of color, the expression of his illustrations (not so 'slick' as some other artists).

Also, I like Hiëronymus Bosch. Of course, he's not a real fantasy-artist (he painted biblical themes in the 15th century), but he used a lot of symbolism and had a great amount of fantasical elements in his work. In my opinion, he was way ahead of his time.
http://www.boschuniverse.com/

Speedingslug: I'm going to check out your site when my computer decides to show pictures again...


----------



## speedingslug (May 19, 2006)

Cheers 
John Howe is also a really nice person, He gave me a link on his site

I'll add a link to bosch to the site 
Some surreal stuff very ahead of his time.


----------



## Kettricken (May 19, 2006)

Yes, John Howe is a nice guy. I met him (and Alan Lee) at a convention last year.  

Bear in mind that the work of Bosch is not intended as fantasy... he was a very devout catholic, who had a huge imagination and used a lot of symbolism in his work. He inspired lots of modern artists, though.

I also like Dave McKean's art, he's well known for his work with Neil Gaiman. 
You can view it here: http://www.mckean-art.co.uk/

By the way, nice site, Speedingslug!


----------



## BookStop (May 20, 2006)

Your site is brilliant!  I will be frequenting it often, as it will come in handy for the webzine I work on.  Yea!  Here are a couple more sites for you to peruse for artist links.

http://elfwood.lysator.liu.se/elfwood.pike?9735

http://portfolio.cgsociety.org/

http://fantasygallery.net/

http://www.dragoon.com.au/archive/archive_A-F.htm


----------



## speedingslug (May 20, 2006)

Cheers !
you forgot to leave your fav 

Here's one some of my friends sites for Fantasy collectors :- http://www.munchkinpress.com/







*
Whelan-White Wolf*


----------



## BookStop (May 20, 2006)

I can't commit to one favorite, but Jessica Peffer can draw a decent dragon 

http://neondragonart.com/


----------

